# peugeot carbolite 103



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey all. there is Peugeot on ebay...I'm sure you've heard this before...It has 27"rims and horizontal drops. I am wondering if this bike can be converted to single/fixed with 700c and widish tires. I am thinking commuter/cx bike. What about replacing the dual pivot brakes with cantis? Probably don't use the same posts?

Thanks


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

alpka said:


> Hey all. there is Peugeot on ebay...I'm sure you've heard this before...It has 27"rims and horizontal drops. I am wondering if this bike can be converted to single/fixed with 700c and widish tires. I am thinking commuter/cx bike. What about replacing the dual pivot brakes with cantis? Probably don't use the same posts?
> 
> Thanks


Can easily be converted to a single speed or fixed gear. Putting on cantis could be expensive. I'm guessing you would have to have someone weld the bosses for the cantis onto the frame and then repainted. If you know someone who does welding, you may be able to get this done pretty cheap.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Remember it's French threading so certain parts will be harder to get


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Why buy a pile of scrap like this from EBay? You can find junk like this at garage sales and Salvation Army stores almost anywhere!


----------

